# John Deere Tire size help, PLEASE!!



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

Well here is what I did, I purchased a second hand 1999 JD 425 mower. The rear tires on it seem a little small (20 X 10.5 X 12) and wanted to know if I could but a bigger tire on it. Please let me know what would fit and give it a beefier look. Thanks,:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You could step it up a bit sure, but it will cost you your gearing a bit.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The size you show,is the standard tire ,for that tractor.You could go to a 23-10.50-12,but it will probably be a stiffer wall,and,as Tractor Beam said,takes more torque,and gives a stiffer ride.You might,also,have to reset the deck settings,to get a good cut.


----------

